# Dirty Cop



## nycDemCat

Hi, I'm looking for some Romanian slang which means "dirty cop" or "corrupt cop". Something contemporary or modern. Thanks!


----------



## victorine

In Romanian "bribe" is translated with "mita". Therefore a "corrupt cop" who is a bribe taker becomes in Romanian "un politist mituit".


----------



## farscape

policeman = poliţist
cop/copper = poliţai (there may be some other terms, recently introduced in the vocabulary; also _gabor,_ slang, pejorative)

corrupted cop = poliţist/poliţai corupt
cop on the take = poliţist/poliţai mituit
the cop is on the take = poliţaiul ia mita (mita, as stated already is bribe)

Best,


----------



## nycDemCat

Thank you! I'm writing a story with a Romanian-American character who mostly speaks in English but occasionally uses some Romanian slang. Everyone's help is much appreciated.


----------



## victorine

A slang for "dirty" in Romanian is "jegos". So the entire expression will become "politist jegos". "Jegos" doesn't necessarily imply that he is a corrupt one, but he  is certainly perceived as a person with an unfair behaviour.
For example, what did you think about a cop who gives you a fine and you haven't done anything wrong?
I hope this help!


----------



## farscape

victorine,

The original poster is looking for a Romanian expression  equivalen to "dirty cop" -  poliţist/poliţai corupt. I'm afraid that unlike "dirty cop" in English, "poliţist jegos"is not a standard expression in Romanian, but rather a demeaning term for a cop, the literal translation for "dirty cop".

By the way, jeg/jegos is not slang - see DEX.

Later,


----------



## victorine

I found something interesting here: http://www.6am.ro/lifeinedit/epoleti-patati-la-craiova-politisti-prinsi-flagrant[/URL]
poliţist şpăgar ( şpagă=bribe)
epoleţi pătaţi


----------



## farscape

I think you're on to something here: "poliţai şpăgar" looks like a good translation for "dirty cop".

("epoleţi pătaţi 		" - stained epaulets - is just an eupheism)

Cheers,


----------

